# Voltage or Video Sensor for Directv



## malibu1 (Oct 1, 2012)

What's the best way for the MSC-400 to sense when an HR20 Directv receiver is on or off using the voltage/video sensor inputs?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the remote not turning it on all the time now?


----------



## malibu1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a room with 2 HR20's and was thinking about not having them both turn on or off together. Just turn on the one and then if they want to watch the other, turn off the first one and turn on the second one. Thought a sensor might make this work the way I was planning. Not sure video sensing is the answer because I read that some boxes have video output on the composite and component connectors even when 'off'. 

So, either find a reliable way to sense, or turn on and off both boxes in tandem. Don't really want to leave both boxes on 24/7.


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I've tied using the component and composite on the DirecTV receivers for video and voltage sensing but I always got ghosting on the TV. I have not tried that combo with the HDMI output for video. The easiest way I've found to do without buying an external controller is to use a RTI remote and set Flags within the remote. So you could have 1 box turn on from a button press and turn off when you select box 2 and vice a versa. It's tracked by the remote not a processor and since DirecTV have discrete On/Off commands it should not get out of sync. I used to use URC but had problems with the RF range, but I think you can add the same type of variables to them as well.


----------

